# protein shake



## rusty82 (Aug 13, 2008)

hello folks

started down the gym about a year ago, mostly doing weights. wouldnt mind starting on the protein shakes, but know the diet is the main key. i'm 6'2", and weigh just under 11 stone. Its taken me a long time just to get to 11 stone due to having crohnes.

was wondering what shakes people would recommend if any for me, would like to gain more body mass but keep the definition i already have if oyu see what i mean. the shakes though need to be water based due to milk disagreeing with my stomach.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

You can get soy based protein ones. And pea, and egg, and hemp, and rice! You can also get whey isolate? I think which is virtually lactose free (if its the lactose that goes for you)
You'll need something to flavour the soy one cos it tastes like crap! I use squash concentrate. You can mix them with fruit juice as well tho never tried.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

optimum whey i would go for...

You need as a basic guide 1 gram per pound a day. Whey is propably the best protein for muscle building

http://www.bodysourceonline.co.uk/Optimum_100_Percent_Whey_Gold_Standard_-_5_lb


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

hey 
there are few out there in the market that a effective in my opinion. you basically need 2x(your weight in KG's) = how many grams of protein a day. this it is to help muscle growth and recovery.

i would reccommend - 
Reflex nutrition - instant whey (20grams per serving)
USN - Pure protein IGF (40grams per serving lol)

for weight gain:
Reflex nutrtion - Instant mass
maximuscle - pro gain

i have also read and heard that maximuscle is good but tastes crap. but i have not tried it.
best thing is probable to have a look at monstersupplements.com and read the reviews on the products


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

creatine is also worth a look :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

a few sites to look on, affordable supplements.co.uk, monster supplements, and my protein.co.uk. They are all good and very helpfull. The first 2 are big brand sites, the last is their own stuff but is v cost effective. They also sell natural taste stuff with seperate flavours so you can change day to day. If you are a hard gainer i would suggest a weight gainer instead of protein, the inclusion of carbs is what you require. Just make sure its not fatty. My protein also sell a ground oat powder so you can buy protein but add the oats to create a weight gainer for yourself. Reflex is good, maximuscle cyclone is rank, but does work. As stated 2x your weight in grams of protein is the sum for extra muscle mass but that is of your total daily consumption not your protein drinks with food on top. Good luck with it pal


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

The whey protein powders at Myprotein.com are great. They all are cheap and taste nice.

But then the supplements are good too. Never fault them!


----------



## Llwyd (Jan 2, 2010)

Another vote for ON Gold Standard


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I use superfit.co.uk delivery abit slow but products are well price including all the major brands and free delivery. I have not checked every price but the 5 things I ordered were good value.


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

Llwyd said:


> Another vote for ON Gold Standard


and another!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I use boditronics, have done for a while and I have been bodybuilding for 12years..

www.deluxesupplements.co.uk <---- owned by a guy called mat I know very well.... drop him an email if there is anything there you like and say Kingsley refered you (should give you a good discount)


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i used maximuscle. but then i mix with milk for better taste. (chocolate)


----------



## rusty82 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for the info chaps, looks like i've got alot of reading up on each suggestion.

much appreciated.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Only one protein shake i'll give the time of day to now is sci-mx chocolate whey. Tastes great and unlike the other blended shakes I know exactly what I am getting.


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

kings.. said:


> I use boditronics, have done for a while and I have been bodybuilding for 12years..
> 
> www.deluxesupplements.co.uk <---- owned by a guy called mat I know very well.... drop him an email if there is anything there you like and say Kingsley refered you (should give you a good discount)


See they are based in Ipswich - are you based over this way? If so - what gym do you use?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've just got some of the PHD shake to try. Banana. Really tasty. Free shaker and not a bad price

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PhD-*******-I...auty_Vitamins_Supplements?hash=item3caab31543


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the PHD stuff and sci-MX...

These guys are good:

www.deepbluesupplements.com

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I use Muscle Milk (chocolate) now, previously on CNP Pro Mass.

Very very good! I think it's non lactose aswell. Tastes nice, goes down easily and with a good shake in a shaker there's no lumps which is ideal. It also tastes okay with water.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

thehogester said:


> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/
> 
> :thumb:


I use these for a lot of supplements but I can't access it to order whilst at work as it comes under 'Controlled Substances' on the firewall :lol:


----------



## Z3i (Mar 18, 2010)

haha i would never had thought they would have this on a car detailing forum lol :lol:

Anyways mate, i have exactly the same problem im 6,3" and its taken me nearly a year to get to 12 stone :S i was 10 stone 3!! lol im still trying to put on weight as i still look thin  my aim is around 16 stone haha 

ive been taken cnp pro mass throught the year, 1 in the morning and 1 before training (think some else metioned it aswell) its brillant stuff! its not as expensive as other weight gainers and it can be taken with water, i have chocolate as it tastes best and theres no lumps when shaken up 

but good luck mate  just eat everything!! eat as much as you can! dont worry about eating to much fat and all that ****.. for now  aslong as you train hard you wont put on any excess weight  it takes time, just keep at it


----------



## R626MG (Feb 16, 2010)

A simple protein shake with ultra fine oats can be very affective.


----------



## DreamScape (Dec 16, 2006)

thehogester said:


> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/
> 
> :thumb:


Another Vote from me.
Great prices and service.
Keeping it simple.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

PHD Nutrition all day. everyday for me. wouldn't use anything else


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Reflex is by far the best set of shakes out there esp is your trying to control your weight as oppose just putting loads of bulk on


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Asked a few mates one who runs a gym and one who his World bench lifter and they swear by


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the first bit of advice would be to check with your doctor before you take any of the above, worsening your condition by choosing something that will anger your chrohns will put you many steps back in your quest for muscle gain.
Good luck with it.


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Want one with no artificial sweetener in it. Any suggestions? Everything I look at has aspartame or similar in it and it tastes foul.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

baptistsan said:


> Want one with no artificial sweetener in it. Any suggestions? Everything I look at has aspartame or similar in it and it tastes foul.


http://www.cytosport.com/products/muscle-milk/muscle-milk-powder

One scoop with milk is goregous. It's also definetly helping my get more definition and shape. :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

big ben said:


> creatine is also worth a look :thumb:


no its not - been told by the doc it has a lasting negative effect on your kidneys .... eek !! :doublesho


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ben_ZS said:


> http://www.cytosport.com/products/muscle-milk/muscle-milk-powder
> 
> One scoop with milk is goregous. It's also definetly helping my get more definition and shape. :thumb:


I'm taking the Choc Muscle Milk and it's definetly the best tasting one I've tried so far, although theres a few bad things I've read about it being full of bad things like MSG and others I don't what they are.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

i recently tried a sample of boditronics express whey, probably the best tasting protein i have personally tasted. previously thought bsn syntha6 and gaspari myofusion were great but this is better.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I find PhD Pharma Whey pretty tasty, particularly the strawberries and creme flavour! Also been known to purchase the odd PhD protein bar in chocolate orange... damn they are nice :thumb:

Wouldn't worry to much about your doctor trying to put you off creatine. They also recommend an average male should consume ~40g of protein a day. Yeah, if I did that I'd shrink, _whey_ <--- see what I did there?? about 11st, and look like I'm dying from some degenerative disease.

Doctors should really stick to prescribing anti-biotics, and stop medelling in areas that aren't really of their concern.


----------

